# St. Cyprian's Church,Liverpool,July 2010.



## wherever i may roam (Mar 5, 2011)

Sadly at the moment i can't find much history on this Church, only that it was designed by Culshaw & Summers in 1881.
I think it closed around about 2008 & i dont think it is listed,which is a shame. The whole area is up for major regenaration..

Report from LIVERPOOL ECHO-
HOME demolitions to make way for the regeneration of Liverpool’s Edge Lane gateway will finally get underway in the New Year.
It will mark a milestone in the scheme, which includes widening the road, and has been delayed for years by legal wrangles.
Homes between Marmaduke Street, Dorothy Street, and Peet Street will start being pulled down early in January, kicking off a six month demolition programme.
Officials at the city’s regeneration agency Liverpool Vision hope the work will draw a line in the sand after several delays and disputes.
Rob Monaghan of Liverpool Vision said: “We have done an awful lot of work to get to where we are.
“The area has had a sticking plaster over it for the past 30 years, this is now being dealt with. This is about the remaking of a neighbourhood.”
In all 371 homes will be demolished to make way for the new road, homes, a commercial hub, and a health centre.
Bellway Homes is currently in the process of submitting a planning application for the new homes and it is hoped building will start in late summer 2010.
The road, which will now cost £57.7m, up from £40.4m four years ago, is currently awaiting final funding approval from the Department for Transport.
It is hoped the DfT will approve its share of the cash by April allowing work on the new road itself to start in June or July.
Work on the commercial hub, based off Jubilee Drive, is unlikely to start until the effects of the recession have gone. It is hoped progress can start being made in early 2011.
The health centre is not likely to see significant progress until the end of 2010.
Mr Monaghan said the scheme started out originally looking at the road but has grown into a “comprehensive package of regeneration” for the area.
But not everyone was convinced of the need for a widescale demolition programme.
Grandmother Elizabeth Pascoe, of Adderley Street, fought a long campaign against the plans which saw her mount a number of legal challenges.
The court battle cost her around £40,000 in legal fees but she always insisted it was the right thing to do.
The battle over compulsory purchase orders came to an end in March this year when the High Court in London refused to overturn the order.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2011)

Like the clock workings and the bell! Nice one WIMR


----------

